# Checking drive belt & auger belt clearances



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

*HSS724AWD - Checking drive belt & auger belt clearances: questions for those that know more than me and tips for those that don’t. *

Hi,

So although I am mechanically minded with power equipment I am fairly inexperienced regarding snowblowers. I’ve only had Parker a couple of years and am still learning a lot about him. I hope you like his picture! Isn’t he handsome?! 

So I’ve done a few things on Parker. Routine stuff like oil changes, plug, lubrication points and you might remember I made my own impeller kit for him. 

Today I decided to check his belt clearances. I do have the Honda shop manual but didn’t find the data in it particularly helpful or clear. So, if I may, I have a few questions for those more knowledgeable than me. Thank you in advance for any help. 

1. Referring to photo marked ‘Drive Belt Clearance’, am I correct that I measure the gap between the edge of the belt and edge of the curved part of the belt stopper? (This is the location that I believe the manual says to measure from.) 

2. Referring to the photo where it shows the drive and auger cables above the actuating springs, is this the point from which I measure the cable clearances? Or from the handlebar end where the cables meet the hand levers? The manual is not clear on this.

3. The drive belt clearance at the _lower_ plate was more like 6 or 7mm instead of the suggested 5mm. The top plate clearance was within spec. Will this make a massive difference? Maybe small loss of power? I’ll probs adjust it at end of this season – I was too tired today!! 

*Tips for those that know even less than me: * 

* Remove spark plug cap and switch off fuel before you begin. 

* Loosen the top and bottom bolts of the Motor Cover first, this will allow easier removal of all the other (4) bolts. When replacing, install the top and bottom middle bolts first loosely to help guide in the remaining 4 bolts. See photo. 

* If you have a fiddly feeler gauge (ooooo errrrr) like me, it’s easier when setting the gauge to measure a clearance to set a micrometer to desired gap and then make the feeler gauge fit that gap, rather than having to count and add up all the blades of the gauge. See photo

* While the motor cover is off, inspect and lubricate all visible electrical connections and chute motor. 

* Remove small black baffle plate with two 10mm bolts to gain access to lower belt adjustment plate. See photo

* Tie down the drive and auger levers...tightly... while you check belt clearances. See photo

* Don't forget to unclip the wire that feeds the light on top of the motor housing _before_ trying to remove the housing.

* Do try _not _to drop your feeler gauge into the bowels of your snowblower like I did....... 3 times


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The auger and drive cables are adjusted below the handlebars. with your machine being so new the measurements should be close to correct.
These belt clearance measurements IMO do not have to be right on. yes they should be close . But i just eyeball clearances .

The cables should be pretty closely adjusted right. Again , I do not measure. i just make sure there is not too much play. 

Maybe a Honda mechanic or shop owner has a different opinion on this. I just have not given it too much weight when it comes to this and have never had a problem. The main thing I check is to make sure the belt is running true . I don't want the belt to be running against the edge of the idler wheels where they will get excess wear.this usually happens with older models when the bushings start to wear on the tension arm assembly.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@orangputeh

Thanks for your insights, appreciated. 

I know what you mean about eyeballing the clearances. Once one knows what the gap should look like it makes things easier when checking down the line. I kinda do the same with plug gaps, only checking if I have doubt. 

I am fascinated by how the belt tensioners work because it's not readily apparent how they perform their function. Much fiddling around and bruised knuckles are coming my way until my enquiring mind is satisfied!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> @orangputeh
> 
> Thanks for your insights, appreciated.
> 
> ...


There are certain things you learn over time that the shop manual can't teach you. Smells for one thing. I have taken off the belt cover and have smelt rubber. ....ought oh, sumtings not right. need to investigate. 
Rubber dust......another tell tale sign . You can see where the belts are riding on the idler wheels by looking at the clean spots on them. 
Inspecting the condition of belts themselves........fringe on inside or outside? shiny on inside of belt?

None of this is in the shop manual.

yes , properly adjusted belts and equipment is important. It is not unusual for me to see original drive and augers belts on Honda's that are 20-25-30 years old.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

I have the same machine (model and years) and I started to have a burnt smell after blowing snow for about 15 minutes. I have never had that happen before, but the snow was pretty slushy and heavy. Guess it is time to check the belt clearances. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Sparkland said:


> I have the same machine (model and years) and I started to have a burnt smell after blowing snow for about 15 minutes. I have never had that happen before, but the snow was pretty slushy and heavy. Guess it is time to check the belt clearances. Thank you for the pictures.


a long shot would be a frozen impeller. this happens overnight after using it and all the water does not drain thru the hole at bottom. ice will freeze impeller up. on a cold morning i will move the impeller ( with engine off ). with a frozen impeller you will burn up the belt.

otherwise i would remove belt cover to investigate.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> a long shot would be a frozen impeller. this happens overnight after using it and all the water does not drain thru the hole at bottom. ice will freeze impeller up. on a cold morning i will move the impeller ( with engine off ). with a frozen impeller you will burn up the belt.
> 
> otherwise i would remove belt cover to investigate.


I don't think that was the problem because the snowblower sits in a shed when not in use and I started it and it ran fine for about 15 minutes before the burning smell surfaced. But then again, you never know. It did not seem like it was pushing snow out like it was at the beginning, but the chute was clear and the sheer pins were still intact.


----------

